# Jungle Nymph



## DoubleD's (Nov 25, 2005)

Hey guys 
We also have Rhino Roaches still available, Includes shipping and Eucalyptus (the edible non toxic kind)


----------



## Scythemantis (Nov 25, 2005)

How much will they be?


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Nov 26, 2005)

The pic you have is of an adult female Eurycantha horrida *not* Heteropteryx dilitata. H.dilitata is a bright lime green color (I have 7 of them and my close friends is one of the only people in washington to breed them). They also feed great on bramble and oak. Just thought I'd clear things up


----------



## Ecilious (Nov 27, 2005)

Scolopendra55 said:
			
		

> The pic you have is of an adult female Eurycantha horrida *not* Heteropteryx dilitata. H.dilitata is a bright lime green color (I have 7 of them and my close friends is one of the only people in washington to breed them). They also feed great on bramble and oak. Just thought I'd clear things up


I concur. Plus that pic looks a bit suspect in general. My advice would be to get a digital camera and take some pics, host them on imageshack and post the thumbnail links.

Wouldn't hurt to provide some basic care instructions too, are they one of the few phasmids you can legaly keep over there? I'm in sunny old England so there's few things we can't keep, so I was just a little curious about how that all works. I've never kept them but they are magnificent creatures, particularly the females.

Just did a quick google search (which I recommend anyone considering keeping them does first) and found this German site with some great pictures. Lets all try not to steal them now, eh?

http://www.bird-eating-spiders.de/dilatata.htm


----------



## Scythemantis (Nov 27, 2005)

Yeah, that photo is either manipulated or that's a toddler's hand. It would sure be nice if any insect got that large in relation to an adult human.


----------



## arachnocat (Nov 27, 2005)

I would be very interested in purchasing some if they are indeed jungle nymphs.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Nov 28, 2005)

Unfortunatley E.horrida is impossible to get here in the states and I have never heard of them being cultured in Europe either. They sure are cool though, about ten inches long and *covered* with huge needle sharp spines and the tibial spurs are 1 1/2 inches long *no exageration*!! They are unfortunatley onle available in dead specimine form. The pic DoubleD's posted is from insectsale.com which is a place you can buy them for a good price. But yah H.dilitata is a great phasmid however *not* a beginer species as they require a high temp and humidy enclosure. They are also *very* aggressive and will happily impale you with their dozens of 1/3 inch tibial amd femoral spines. Also the eggs take about 18 months to hatch and if they dry out for more than a couple of days they die. I'm not trying to descourage you I just want you to know that they are chalenging. They are however very rewarding and can live for over a year in captivity on a diet of bramble or oak. They are also *incredibly* beautifull. I would recomend them if you are looking for a chalenge and have allot of previous experience with phasmids.


----------



## angus (Nov 28, 2005)

i hv one Heteropteryx dilitata adult female at Nov 2004..
and its start to lay eggs from Dec 2004..i think its hv produced
arround 100 eggs..and most eggs were die after a period..
and the first nymphs hatched at Oct 2005..it took arround 10~11
months to hatch..but most eggs were die..so the hatching rate
is very very low..maybe its my first time to cook this species...
cant and no idea how to control it...hope i would hv a better hatching
rate next time..just some pics for share.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Nov 28, 2005)

Wow 11 months!?!? That is pretty quick for those guys


----------



## arachnocat (Nov 28, 2005)

Wow! Those are great pics! I have some eggs but they're only a few months old so I still have a while to wait. I had them in moist coconut bark, but some of they started to get a bit of white mold on them so I moved them to moist sterilized sand. The mold has gone away but I wonder if the moldy ones were damaged by it or if it just got moldy on the outside of the shell. I guess I'll just have to wait and see!

BTW, is there a difference between eurycantha horrida and eurycantha calcaratta? They look very similar. I have some calcarattas that I'm trying to breed. They're really neat. I hold the female a lot & she's pretty tame. The male is a bit grumpy so I still have to use gloves with him.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Nov 29, 2005)

The only real difference between E.calcaratta and E.horrida is that E.horrida is about twice the size and their tibial spurs are about 10 times the size. And they are also *covered* with large spines. But other than that not *TOO* much


----------



## DoubleD's (Nov 29, 2005)

*Sorry, This is the right Pic, My Computers graphics card quit*

Sorry guys


----------



## ROACHMAN (Nov 29, 2005)

*Oranges*

HEY Dexter I hate to rain on your sunny day !! but I was the one to bring them in and the blues many years ago this how you and everyone else has them now


----------



## Stylopidae (Nov 29, 2005)

This is great...I'm glad the phasmid hobby is being revived to the point where I don't have to search far and wide (although I will probably do this when I'm older). What is the pricing?

Phasmids seem to have very narrow diets. Is there a way to create artificial diets?

If not, I guess I'll have to move into my own place before I can keep them. I don't have the space to culture bramble plants.


----------



## Wade (Nov 29, 2005)

There's plenty of plants phasmids will eat, actually. The phasmid book available at www.elytraandantenna.com (called "Ghosts in the Trees") has a really great list of common plants in the US that can be used, as well as husbandry info for the popular species.

USDA regulations do not allow any exotic phasmids, but many have been cultured for years and are widely traded and sold "underground". 

Wade


----------



## Ecilious (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks for that Wade, I was curious since what I'd heard wasn't too specific.


----------



## DoubleD's (Nov 29, 2005)

*Rich, you know me better thank that*

"HEY Dexter I hate to rain on your sunny day !! but I was the one to bring them in and the blues many years ago this how you and everyone else has them now 
__________________
ROACHMAN "

Hey Rich, you know me man i get all my animals from outside the U.S. 
I buy everyhthing directly from the people who know them the best.
The E. Horrida and H. Dilatata i bought from Germany, Europe, London and a guy in Spain also had a few for sale, I knew nothing of your introduction of these beauties and never claimed introduction of them.
On another not i wanted to know what type of beetles you wanted, Eudecilla or Pachnoda and also what do you want grubs, larve or adults.
Email me and let me know.

Dexter D
http://www.doubleds.org


----------



## xelda (Nov 29, 2005)

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> Phasmids seem to have very narrow diets. Is there a way to create artificial diets?


I've recently discovered that mine will take romaine lettuce. :?  I'm not sure I would make that the staple diet, but it was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## DoubleD's (Dec 2, 2005)

*Sorry guys all sold*

Sorry,you can always reach me at my website.
DoubleDs.org

Thanks 
Dexter D
http://www.doubleds.org


----------



## ftorres (Dec 5, 2005)

*E horrida, H dilatata*

HEllo All,
H dilatata is a fantastic phasmid. You can feed them Bramble,rose,eucalyptus,guava and sometimes Ivy (H elix)
The eggs will do good in vermiculite specially if you place them inside of another container, in other words place the eggs in a small container with humid vermiculite, them place that small container into a bigger one, with wet vermiculite and place it inside the mothers terrarium or just put a lid on it and keep them at room temp and always keep the vermiculite wet (Not the one with the eggs) They will hatch in 11-12 months sometimes 9 months (rare).
E horrida is a rare specie in fact, never seen it available not even in the Phasma or PSG group, very good find Dexter. Where is the stock from? What is their PSG number? Locality?

lastly How much are your Jungle nymphs? Someone told me they saw some for $150 a pair, but I don't know from who.

thanks
FT


----------



## treeweta (Jan 20, 2006)

*Eurycantha species try 'portentosa'!!*

I saw some of the british museum of natural history's back stock of phasmids some years ago at one of the phasmid study group summer shows. They had a specimen of Eurycantha portentosa which is way bigger than calcarata or horrida, without a ruler im guessing that thing was around 8.5 maybe 9 inches long (im quite good at guestimates and try not to exaggerate), probably the second most massive phasmid after heteropteryx. Good old Heteropteryx get pretty heavy, i weighed one years ago at college and it tipped the scales at 57grams if i remember correctly, i really wish i'd got a proper photo of the reading as that is possibly the heaviest recorded yet, it seems there is some degree of inbreeding of the species now and the adults seem to be getting smaller, same with extatosoma tiaratum.

treeweta.


----------



## treeweta (Jan 20, 2006)

*more on the big heteropteryx*

This outsized heteropteryx measure 16cm long, i still have the dead insect in very good condition, when i next fly to UK i will get some photos and post them with a scale.

tree weta.


----------



## ftorres (Jan 20, 2006)

*Jungle nymphs*

Hello All,
I want to make a comment on the E horridas.
As far I know they are no longer in culture since the 70's, that is the last thing I heard asking some people in England and Germany. I hope I am wrong so I can get my hands in some of them.
Dexter can you take a detail pic of one of the eggs to ID it?
E calcarata,E coriecea and Eurycantha spp and E horrida have different eggs, although they all look similiar in appearance.
Jungle Nymphs eggs can really take up to 13 months to hatch.
But the wait is woth it.
FT


----------



## arachnocat (Jan 23, 2006)

*ECs & Horridas*

I would be interested in getting a few E. Horrida eggs but I also want to see pics of the eggs first to make sure they're not EC eggs. I hope someone has pics of Horrida eggs to compare them to. I couldn't find any images of them online.

My EC named Betty just started laying eggs (about 30 so far). She's a pretty nice bug and I think she actually enjoys being held and taken out for walks unlike most of my other phasmids.


----------



## Defalt (Jun 9, 2015)

Jungle nymphs will take bramble , guava , tapioca(aka cassava) , mango and ...durian


----------



## klawfran3 (Jun 9, 2015)

Defalt said:


> Jungle nymphs will take bramble , guava , tapioca(aka cassava) , mango and ...durian


you are aware you just woke a thread nine years old?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

